# Wenn Sie WoW besitzen, wie beeinflußt Blizzards MMORPG Ihr Spielverhalten?



## Administrator (27. Juni 2006)

*Wenn Sie WoW besitzen, wie beeinflußt Blizzards MMORPG Ihr Spielverhalten?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## iakchos (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie WoW besitzen, wie beeinflußt Blizzards MMORPG Ihr Spielverhalten?*

Gut zu wissen, dass hier so viele WoW-freie sind.   

Ich hab WoW hauptsächlich nicht angefangen, weils mich nicht interessiert und weil ich so wie ich mich kenne sonst jetzt ganz bestimmt zu den Süchtlingen gehören würde.


----------



## firewalker2k (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie WoW besitzen, wie beeinflußt Blizzards MMORPG Ihr Spielverhalten?*

Und was ist mit "Ich spiele hauptsächlich WoW, spiele aber dennoch gelegentlich andere Titel"?


----------



## Captain_Schorle (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie WoW besitzen, wie beeinflußt Blizzards MMORPG Ihr Spielverhalten?*



			
				firewalker2k am 27.06.2006 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit "Ich spiele hauptsächlich WoW, spiele aber dennoch gelegentlich andere Titel"?



/signed

Bestimmt die wichtigste Auswahlmöglichkeit, wurde einfach unterschlagen.


----------



## Brakker (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie WoW besitzen, wie beeinflußt Blizzards MMORPG Ihr Spielverhalten?*

Ich habe WoW mit diesem kostenlosen  "10 Tage Abo" ausprobiert.
Aber ich muß sagen ich war sehr enttäuscht,
da ist ja Diablo 2 um Welten besser   
WoW ist einfach bloß sehr zeitaufwändig, hat keine (interessante) Story und hat mich nach ca. 5 Std schon gelangweilt.
Da spiele ich lieber Singleplayer Rollenspiele wie zb Baldurs Gate, Morrowind oder Oblivion (und natürlich Diablo)  
Und am meisten freue ich mich auf Hellgate London und Dark Messiah of Might and Magic


----------



## Worrel (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie WoW besitzen, wie beeinflußt Blizzards MMORPG Ihr Spielverhalten?*

[X] "Ich spiele hauptsächlich WoW, spiele aber dennoch gelegentlich andere Titel"


----------



## PostalDude83 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie WoW besitzen, wie beeinflußt Blizzards MMORPG Ihr Spielverhalten?*

[X] WoW is scheiße.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie WoW besitzen, wie beeinflußt Blizzards MMORPG Ihr Spielverhalten?*

[X] Ich habe WoW lange und intensiv gespielt, dann aber erkannt, was für ein süchtigmachender Scheiss es eigentlich ist und von einem Tag auf den anderen damit aufgehört.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Lord_Rancor (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie WoW besitzen, wie beeinflußt Blizzards MMORPG Ihr Spielverhalten?*

[x] Ich spiel hauptsächlich Guild Wars, WoW ist mir zu öde.


----------

